# Monitor macht komische Geräusche



## $DaViD$ (25. September 2009)

*Monitor macht komische Geräusche*

Hey community,
brauche dringend Hilfe denn mein Monitor "GNR TS2200WA" macht bei der Bildausgabe komische Geräusche wie z.B. ein hohes Summen o.ä. es ist zum Verrückt werden!

Danke im vorraus!

Gruß David


----------



## derLordselbst (25. September 2009)

*AW: Monitor macht komische Geräusche*

Der Monitor enthält elektronische Bauteile, die schwingen können und damit Lärm erzeugen. 

Das wird von den Herstellern oft nicht einmal als Fehler anerkannt, da es bauartbedingt sei.  

Bei TFTs ist das ein häufiger Austauschgrund, wenn man feststellt, dass das sensible Gehör der Belastung nicht gewachsen ist.

Helfen kann manchmal, die Helligkeit zu verändern. 


Wenn das Summen erst mit der Zeit auftritt oder sehr laut ist, spricht das nicht für den Zustand deines Monitors. Wobei "GNR" auch mal vorsichtig formuliert nicht gerade der lange etablierte Markenhersteller mit garantierter Qualität ist.

Wenn Du noch die Möglichkeit hast, würde ich den zurückschicken und etwas namhafteres kaufen, dass nur wenige Euro teurer ist.


----------



## $DaViD$ (25. September 2009)

*AW: Monitor macht komische Geräusche*

Danke ich werde es ausprobieren und meld mich dann noch mal...
für andere Lösungsansätze bin ich auch sehr dankbar!


----------



## felixludwig1997 (20. September 2014)

*AW: Monitor macht komische Geräusche*

Ich habe ein Terra-LCD190DT Bildschrim macht auch geräusche aber das sind die Lampen hintn drine im Bildschrim die kann man abklemmen.


----------

